# Valentines Day Fatties - 1st try - q-view



## airskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

I did three fatties today as part of my feast for Valentines day. My wife considers bbq smoke to be my best cologne, but I digress...

I did three Fatties - 1 - 1lb Sausage Fatty with eggs and tatertots, 1 - 1 lb hamburger Fatty with Cheese and tater tots, and 1 0 1.5 lb fatty with Turkey sausage, regular sausage, eggs, and tater tots in a bacon weave.

The picture as it went on the smoker....
	

		
			
		

		
	








Several Hours Later.....







A few leaks and such but Lucy is happy and I have my cologne.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

*Good job , so all FATTIE s don't have to be bacon wrapped ? *It looks like you maybe hid some ribs on the side in that one picture !


----------



## target (Feb 18, 2010)

I expected to see a heart shaped fattie.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent looking feast!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2010)

They all look great and I bet you were a hero to the wife.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

Now thats some good fatties and I hope your wife really liked them too.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 19, 2010)

That's what my cardiologist says!


----------



## benjaminr (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing says I love you like some smoked meat.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 21, 2010)

It all looks Great...


----------

